# Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

We ran a poll asking 2.5 owners what they would like in a Group Buy for our Stage 2 Turbo Kit. Thread can be found here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...12619. The results are in........so a *$1000 DISCOUNT* it is ! ! ! !

*Stage 1* 
Is a non-intercooled system that can be installed in a single day. Attaches to stock exhaust, and comes with everything for installation except tools. All C2 components are hand-built from 304 SS and TIG welded on manufacturing jigs for proper fit and accuracy. Larger injectors and C2 software round out this complete kit for your 2.5L Rabbit or Jetta.
Stage 1 dyno








*Stage 2* 
Adds a side mounted intercooler (SMIC) as well as upgraded software to the already powerful Stage 1 kit. The SMIC has been engineered with custom endtanks for a factory-like fitment and no modifications to the body necessary. C2 products are designed with upgrades in mind, so you will only add a couple hours to the already easy Stage 1 installation ....VOILA... it's that easy.
Stage 2 is a direct bolt-on kit 
Manual/Tiptronic compatible
2005-2008 2.5l Inline-5 Equipped Cars

C2Motorsports Turbo Manifold
- Hi Temp Coated 
- .500" Laser Cut Flange
- Log Style Manifold
- TIG Welded
Precision Turbo
- T3/T4 Turbo
- V-Band Exhaust Housing
- Turbo Gasket Included
2.5" SS Downpipe
- Connects to Factory Exhaust
- Uses Factory Catalytic Converter
- V-Band Connection
Tial 38mm WG
- .5 bar (7.25psi) supplied
- recirculated to DP
SAI Relocation Kit
- C2 Billet SAI Replacement Body
- Remote SAI Mounting
- SS Braided Lines
- AN Fittings
- RETAIN 100% Emissions Compliance
SS Intake Piping
C2 Side Mounted Intercooler (SMIC)
- 3.5" x 9" x 6"
- Custom End Tanks
- NO Cutting Required
- Re Use Factory Attachment Points
Bosch Diverter Valve
Open Element Air Filter
Genesis 415cc Injectors
Injector Harness
C2Motorsports Stage 2 Software**
- Turbo Flashload Software
- Eliminates DBW "rev hang"
- Eliminates Decel Lag
SS Braided Oil Lines
- Oil Feed
- Oil Return
- AN Fittings
NEW oil pan w/ fitting
- VW Factory Part
- Pre-Welded Fitting
- Direct Bolt-On
Silicone Couplers
SS Clamps
Installation Hardware
Estimated 10 hr installation

*NOTES*
- Installation times are estimated based on experience
- C2Motorsports is not responsible for actual install cost
- Professional installation suggested
- ECU shipped to C2 or taken to local Authorized C2 Flashload Dealer for software install
- 4 weeks delivery from time of paid order
* Stage 1 dyno performed
- .7 bar / 10.15 psi
-3" down pipe
-3" exhaust
- CAT delete

*Discount Pricing*
*Retail: $4500
GB Price: $3500
SAVINGS $1000*





































*GB Rules*
1. Offered for Stage 2 Turbo Kit ('05-'08)
2. GB will run from 3.28.09 to 4.30.09
3. No other specials or discounts apply
4. Min of 10 participants
5. Full payment must be made by the close of the GB
6. Fixed Shipping Charge $100 (continental US)
If you have been wanting to Turbo your 2.5, and were waiting for a reason......wait no longer, here it is ! Remember C2Motorsports is the only company on the market to offer a kit for the 2.5l Inline-5. Don't miss out on your chance to get your car turbocharged with a C2 Stage 2 Turbo kit for HUGE savings







So get the word out to your friends, get the word out to other forums.....we need to get a minimum of 10 people in order to honor the discount structure.

GB Participants: (will update with GB participants)
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:54 AM 4-1-2009_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (C2Motorsports)*

unreal! great deal!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (nothing-leaves-stock)*

many are asking for the deposit amount


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (~kInG~)*

Wait until I get my CC paid off next week. Then I'll ask for a loan from the bank since my bank's loan APR is lower than my credit card's. I must be crazy to think about getting a t/b in a 2 1/2 month old '09.


----------



## D4UN7L355 (Sep 8, 2008)

Im HIGHLY interested. What's the deposit?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (davidl351)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidl351* »_Wait until I get my CC paid off next week. Then I'll ask for a loan from the bank since my bank's loan APR is lower than my credit card's. I must be crazy to think about getting a t/b in a 2 1/2 month old '09.









read the post .... 05 to 08 dont know if u can put one on your 09


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_
read the post .... 05 to 08 dont know if u can put one on your 09









Not applicable for the '09 cars as they are a different ME17 management, and went to a MAF'less system. We will be working to bring out '09 NA software, as well as FI software in the near future.
chris
c2


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

whats the deposit


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_many are asking for the deposit amount

We will consider a Verbal commitment as a Deposit. According to the terms of the GB, full payment would be expected at the close of GB prior to production.
chris
c2


----------



## jerseymike02 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (C2Motorsports)*

I want it for that price! Put me on the list.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (jerseymike02)*

Q's
1. Will/do you have a tune/kit for the 2009 2.5l ?
2. How detailed are the instructions?
Do you detail tools required/optional and detailed step by step install instructions.
3. Is the $1000 off just for the Stage2 or would you take $1000 off the stage1 kit?


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

i would like it at that price to... extend the deadline and add me to that list


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*

1 --GB is stated for the STAGE2!
2 --C2 already posted that they have nothing YET for the 2009...but are working on it.

GB Rules
1. Offered for Stage 2 Turbo Kit ('05-'08)
2. GB will run from 3.28.09 to 4.30.09
3. No other specials or discounts apply
4. Min of 10 participants
5. Full payment must be made by the close of the GB
6. Fixed Shipping Charge $100 (continental US)



_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 1:39 PM 4-4-2009_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_Q's
2. How detailed are the instructions?
Do you detail tools required/optional and detailed step by step install instructions.


12 Page Instruction Manual Included


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm scrambling for the $ to do this as well. Hopefully the deadline can be extended?


----------



## FlyingIan (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (pawpawx4)*

x2 on the deadline extension


----------



## MKVBOSTON (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (C2Motorsports)*

Put me down for the stage 2 turbo on my 08 jetta 2.5. I think it is a good price, a extension would be very helpfull. Please reply to me stating that i am on the list. Thank you!


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

if only this happened late this summer!


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (C2Motorsports)*

Maybe I am just blind but I don't see Stage 2 dyno numbers here or on your site.
And what a price, finally a tuner that actually delivers. Time to apply for a new credit card lol


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

bump


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so I have a friend whose girlfriend has an 08 NB and after a ride in my rabbit and seeing my rabbit mildly spank his GIAC stg2 GTI she's way interested in boosting her Beatle with a c2 kit. So I guess the question is what from the kit will she have to change to make it work


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_she's way interested in boosting her Beatle with a c2 kit. So I guess the question is what from the kit will she have to change to make it work

I think it will require no mods. but,contact C2 directly and ask...


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (C2Motorsports)*

Im in on the Group Buy how many people do we have? and should i give you guys my info like my # and such? this is too good of a deal to pass up on.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (Turbonix)*

We have been getting a lot of feedback from the 2.5 crowd, requesting that we extend the Group Buy time line. We will be considering this, and posting the decision.

Chris
c2


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (C2Motorsports)*

C2,
Random question: how much of a gas mileage decrease should stg2 owners experience under normal driving habits?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (davidl351)*

you will drop about 5 to 6 mpg for the first couple of weeks, I think you know why...I have had no real decrease in mileage once I started to drive relatively normal.right now I'm averaging around 26.7 mpg. that ain't bad. i used to get around 27 ish... 


_Modified by darkk at 4:05 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## vdubbed81 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (darkk)*

power #'s for Stg. 2?


----------



## davidl351 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_you will drop about 5 to 6 mpg for the first couple of weeks, I think you know why...I have had no real decrease in mileage once I started to drive relatively normal.right now I'm averaging around 26.7 mpg. that ain't bad. i used to get around 27 ish... 

_Modified by darkk at 4:05 PM 4-16-2009_

Thanks for the response, Darkk. Looks like a worthy upgrade. I've been lurking in the 2.5T owner's thread and it's making me itch to get the upgrade. I'm just patiently waiting for the ECU upgrade to come out for '09s.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (C2Motorsports)*

i hope there is 9 other people with me on this deal


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (Turbonix)*

I think everyone interested should contact "PM/email" C2 directly with a verbal and get added to their online list ...


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

as stated earlier, i'm working as hard as i can on this. i should know by the end of this week if i can make it happen. i only see one commited so far. is this dead? and C2, no word so far on the extension??????


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (pawpawx4)*

i hope its not dead


----------



## dubdub_337 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (Turbonix)*

I have a 2009







I hope there's a deal like this when you guys come out with something that will work on the 09's!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *pawpawx4* »_ is this dead? and C2, no word so far on the extension??????


This is NOT dead, all of the details are provided in the first post.
RE: Extension...we may consider extending this in order to help those who need more time.


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdub_337* »_I have a 2009







I hope there's a deal like this when you guys come out with something that will work on the 09's!


We are working on trying to acquire an '09 for Development of MAFless software. When that happens, there will also be '09 Forced Induction software available.
Anyone want to donate an '09 Rabbit to us for some development work, give me a call...we would make it WORTH your while









C2



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:34 AM 4-22-2009_


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

id love to donate my car but im all the way in va!


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (nickbeezy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickbeezy* »_id love to donate my car but im all the way in va! 

it would be worth the trip to drop it off...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (C2Motorsports)*

alright so first off I LOVE that white rabbit! i'm sure you've heard how amazing it is a million times but its great i checked it out in the euro tuner this month its SICK! but i have a question... i have an 08 rabbit 5spd. and it currently has the apr full flash programming on it! if i do turbo my rabbit (really thinking its whats next) can i perhaps purchase a used ecu to send in to get reflashed from you? would i need a new key too? what would be necessary to get a different ecu to run in my car. if they dont have matching vin numbers? also i want to know if maybe i could sell the flash to someone else... maybe my old ecu can be sold... or is it possible to just sell the apr software to someone and have their ecu chipped at my dealer? for a small fee to take it off my car and put it into another... i know this is a lot to ask but i'm really curious, i hate wasting money... i mean paying 500 bucks to find out i need more sucks... so i think when i drop those almost 5g's on that c2 turbo i may be happy! anyway thanks for all your time and info in advance!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Save $1000 on a C2Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit for the 2.5l Inline-5 (TylerO28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TylerO28* »_ can i perhaps purchase a used ecu to send in to get reflashed from you?

Not a problem

_Quote »_ would i need a new key too?

No, it would be plug'n play to your car; we can defeat the IMMO so that it works in any 2.5

_Quote »_ what would be necessary to get a different ecu to run in my car. if they dont have matching vin numbers?

See answer above regarding IMMO

_Quote »_ also i want to know if maybe i could sell the flash to someone else... maybe my old ecu can be sold

You would be required to sell the complete ECU to them; or we can transfer the program from one ECU to another at a charge. IF, you were to sell/exchange your factory ECU with another 2.5 owner, BOTH ECUs would have to come to us for the IMMO defeats of each so that they would work in thier non-original car

_Quote »_... or is it possible to just sell the apr software to someone and have their ecu chipped at my dealer? for a small fee to take it off my car and put it into another... i know this is a lot to ask but i'm really curious,

That would need to be discussed with APR or an agent of APR software.

_Quote »_ anyway thanks for all your time and info in advance!









No problem, please let us know if there is anything further we may do to help.
C2


----------



## utah_dubn (May 23, 2008)

Will this work on my wife's automatic transmission Rabbit? We have the base model without paddle shifters. Will the new ECU software open it up so it is actually more fun to drive?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (utah_dubn)*

yes,manual and auto trans.up to 2008 2.5L will work. the C2 software will eliminate the rev-hang, no more drive-by-wire- lag,idle is a little higher,power bang is much nicer. It makes the car more enjoyable to drive. the way it should have been from the factory...


----------

